# Boycott SOPA



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.boycottsopa.android

This app let's you scan products and will tell you if the manufacturer is a SOPA supporter or not. Then you can choose to either support the manufacturer with a purchase or boycott them by passing them up.

requires this barcode scanner to be installed as well

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.zxing.client.android&feature=related_apps


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link - installing it now


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Found out today that the makers of Windex support SOPA. Great app!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Sweet app... although not buying one product from one company won't make much of a difference in my opinion.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

possibly, but just like voting, everyone counts


jellybellys said:


> Sweet app... although not buying one product from one company won't make much of a difference in my opinion.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Gman said:


> possibly, but just like voting, everyone counts


Agreed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------

